# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Cuánto reciben los ayuntamientos

## lapasopas

Hola a todos.
Estoy intentando averiguar cuánto perciben los ayuntamientos con un embalse en un término municipal.
¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?
Saludos.

----------


## Salut

Pues depende del IBI de cada ayuntamiento.

Creo que hay una batalleta desde hace tiempo por considerar todo el vaso del embalse como "suelo industrial", para así poder cobrar más. Ahora mismo, creo que sólo cuenta la presa+central hidroeléctrica como industrial y edificios de administración como urbano. El vaso, si no voy errado, como "improductivo".

----------


## lapasopas

Gracias por la rápida respuesta.

Es decir, que el típico embalse perdido en los montes y que pertenece a un ayuntamiento menor, ¿abonaría poquísimo?




> Pues depende del IBI de cada ayuntamiento.
> 
> Creo que hay una batalleta desde hace tiempo por considerar todo el vaso del embalse como "suelo industrial", para así poder cobrar más. Ahora mismo, creo que sólo cuenta la presa+central hidroeléctrica como industrial y edificios de administración como urbano. El vaso, si no voy errado, como "improductivo".

----------


## Salut

En general, los ingresos para los ayuntamientos son irrisorios teniendo en cuenta la superficie que se ocupa. De allí las protestas.

Hay casos tremendos, en los que el ayuntamiento de turno incluso pierde ingresos con respecto a lo que había antes -aldeas, pérdida de población, etc.-

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por la rápida respuesta.
> 
> Es decir, que el típico embalse perdido en los montes y que pertenece a un ayuntamiento menor, ¿abonaría poquísimo?





> En general, los ingresos para los ayuntamientos son irrisorios teniendo en cuenta la superficie que se ocupa. De allí las protestas.
> 
> Hay casos tremendos, en los que el ayuntamiento de turno incluso pierde ingresos con respecto a lo que había antes -aldeas, pérdida de población, etc.-


No te creas.

Creo que el embalse de Tous está considerado como suelo industrial TODO el embalse.

Tanto es así, que el alcalde de Tous ya lleva varios años repartiendo 1000 por vivienda del municipio a costa de los impuestos que paga el embalse.

----------


## Salut

Vale, creo que andaba algo desactualizao con mi informacion xDD




> [...]
> 
> *El Bices, un IBI especial*
> 
> Así, la ley considera Bices los destinados a la producción de energía eléctrica y gas y al refino de petróleo (centrales nucleares, parques eólicos...); Las presas, saltos de agua y embalses, incluido su lecho o vaso, excepto las destinadas exclusivamente al riego; las autopistas y túneles de peaje, así como los aeropuertos y puertos comerciales. Darijo explica que el cobro de este IBI especial "es producto de una larga lucha que inició en la pasada década la Federación de Municipios con Embalses y Centrales Eléctricas, que tuvo que llegar al Supremo para ver reconocidos sus derechos". *Las primeras sentencias favorables llegaron en 2001, y los ayuntamientos "lo cobran desde hace seis años años*, siendo Cortes de Pallás el primero que lo hizo". Este ingreso, según el alcalde, permite que este municipio que cuenta actualmente con más de 150 vecinos, pueda "dar servicios a los ciudadanos y realizar obras sin necesidad de endeudarse".
> 
> [...]


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...os/742571.html

----------


## Matraco

¡Vaya! Pues yo tambien desconocía que ahora se pagase por todo el vaso del embalse.

----------

